# Horrible screeching from my dryer



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It might be even easier. It could just be some belt dressing sprayed on it will fix it, at least temporarily.

DM


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Sometimes a screeching sound can be the drum rollers or slides. Does sound like a squealing belt? 

You sat screeching. Could it be metal against metal? Metal against metal will eventually create hole in the bulkhead.

How old is it?

Could also be an idler that keeps tension on the belt.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like when a fan belt is going on a car...

The dryer is at least 8 years old.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Belt dressing might let you know whether it is the belt or something else. If the dressing stops the noise, change the belt. Also check the idler pulley and the glides on the dryer or drum rollers. if it has rollers. Also, check any felt that may be on the tub.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hve you seen the cat lately?

Mark


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Jackofall1 said:


> Hve you seen the cat lately?
> 
> Mark


 :laughing:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

model number would help, but probably rear rollers. Dryer belts never screech. Change the rollers as soon as possible as left unattended will do lots more damage.


----------



## KTBrewer (Mar 17, 2011)

I had this happen once and found I had a small nail stuck in a rinse hole.


----------

